# Races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok guys this fri sept 14th at 7 pm there will be racing at park lane hobbies entry fee 5.00 as before running skinny tjets wide tire tjets afx cars and if time iroc derby cars again hope to see a lot of u guys there we need about 8 or 9 guys there ty. :wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo, Ill be there. Maybe the other SKI will show.....


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can not make it will be at chicagoland speedway, there some NASCAR thing going on there this weekend.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok guys we need to start getting more than 6 racers on friday nights becaues if we dont start getting more guys. may not be any more races at hobby shop if the guys dont start showing up. its sept getting colder out side. i dont want to see the racing stop or losing the track and most of u dont want to see it go away either so lets try and make it better by coming in to race and buying more items on the wall. and to if u guys buy items on the wall i can get better items in that will help alot of us out to. im doing all i can to keep the track here i cant do it alone so im asking 4 a little help from fellow racers ty.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You ought to try a Sunday race ,some of us have big boy jobs and are pretty tired Friday evening.Just a thought?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> You ought to try a Sunday race ,some of us have big boy jobs and are pretty tired Friday evening.Just a thought?



I don't know about that. At my job, some of the guys act like they're in pre school, and some act like they're in high school.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*racs*

i get up thursday morning at 10 am stay up all day thursday stay up all thursday night cant sleep leave at 5;30 am friday morning to auction and then hobby shop and race and get home at 10 pm at friday night or later so im very tired by 5 pm friday afternoon and i still race but thats me because i enjoy the racing and trying to keep track in the shop.:wave:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

High school football, be back in November.

Verb


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

better hope theres still a track in nov verb. see ya.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be at the rest of your races this month and next, there marked on calender that I'm racing at park lane, sorry NASCAR comes one time a year and track is 15 min from house. And I do by things at hobby shop when I'm up there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i get up thursday morning at 10 am stay up all day thursday stay up all thursday night cant sleep leave at 5;30 am friday morning to auction and then hobby shop and race and get home at 10 pm at friday night or later so im very tired by 5 pm friday afternoon and i still race but thats me because i enjoy the racing and trying to keep track in the shop.:wave:


Wow 10 am lol maybe that's why you can't sleep!:wave:Ty


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Darrell, did you find jakes vid??


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jake cool vids from Friday night racing, like the slow motion on some.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane hobbies*

here r some live races enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Xz504o5vaf8&NR=1 



 http://www.youtube.com/user/jakeperish


----------

